# Sin Citys Nancy



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well just finished up on another great kit produced by Maddog resin.Its Jessica Alba as Nancy from the movie Sin City.Like alway your comments are welcomed good or bad


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Grown men playing with dolls... sheesh! 

I'll be you had fun with that one! Nice work wolfie!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Kit Junkie and the hardest part on this kit was the fringe:freak:.I had to do each one seperate with a pair of Tweezers and a steady hand:freak:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I was going to ask about the fringe - so each piece is resin, stuck on separately?

Nice texture and surface tone work on a kit of one of the hottest actresses of the moment!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> I was going to ask about the fringe - so each piece is resin, stuck on separately?
> 
> Nice texture and surface tone work on a kit of one of the hottest actresses of the moment!


Thanks for the compliments and the Fringe is not resin but candle wick string that you use for candles that pickup at Miachaels craft store and the lasso was made also from zinc core rope that has a wire inside making it easer to pose like you see in the pic.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That must have been a lot of work attaching the fringe to the chaps. So you could use the same zinc core rope to make a replacemnt lasso for, say, the Wonder Woman kit if need be?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> That must have been a lot of work attaching the fringe to the chaps. So you could use the same zinc core rope to make a replacemnt lasso for, say, the Wonder Woman kit if need be?


You aint kidding alot of work doing the fringe and yes you can use the rope for wonderwoman cause its posable.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent! She is so hot! I am not sure, but I think she is real, not a model.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

super nice BU Wolfie !! :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job again Dan!! Really nice details mate!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
You've been building heaps of girlie kits lately. You must have one of the sexiest kit shelves around!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

One of my favorite sculpts :thumbsup: Dan you've done her excellent Justice...Great job!!!
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lloyd Collins,HB,Chris,Mcdee Thanks guys for the compliments on her.Chris ya got alot of chic kits lately.But running out of room for them(lol).Lloyd shes a model but like you wouldnt mind having the real Mcoy though on my shelf:dude:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Y' did Ms. Alba proud, Dan! Kudos!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

outstanding wolfman!! The fringe is truly a labor of love. Thanks for posting!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Marko and deadmanincfan for the compliments and got another one in the works now but going to something a little more different with the pants:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Great work as usual Danny. Between this one and Santanico Pandemonium I have to remind myself maybe its wiser to check your pics from the home computer rather than work to avoid havin some 'splainin' to do. Awesome job!!


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work Wolfman, this one's come up well! :thumbsup:
Scott.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Jimmy B and Scott


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

It's great to see resin kits here!! Great work!! Chuck did an amazing sculpt on this piece! Is she still available?


Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great stuff Danny! Is that zinc core rope something that you bought separately or did it come with the kit? And if so...where did the rope come from?

Very nice work!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Bob and Mitch for the compliments and Bob ya this is zinc core rope that used for making the lasso and nope the rope and the fringe had to make myself and got it at Michaels craft store.Mitch,Chuck nailed jessica alba in this sculpt.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

wolfman66 said:


> . . . Mitch, Chuck nailed jessica alba in this sculpt.


In his dreams, you mean! :devil:

(I just always have to go for the obvious.)

Beautiful job on the skin and the fabric and leather textures. She looks magically babealicious!


----------



## VADER66 (Nov 16, 2001)

Very Nice! how did you ever figure out to use zinc wire for the rope and candle wick for fringe? Great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks scotpens,VADER66 for the compliments and Vader66 got the idea of the lasso from some mag while back that had a article on her,but cant remember wich mag it was or the name.:dude:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool paint job Dan! :thumbsup:Excellent detail work on the costume.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Nice work Danny!

The kit is still available from Mad Dog Resin. She was featured on the cover of AFM a few issues back, and there was a build up article by Ron Sherwood inside. Not sure how you could forget that cover!


----------



## VADER66 (Nov 16, 2001)

Wow  Thanks chas,
I gotta pick that issue up...what a great kit!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

chasd25 said:


> Nice work Danny!
> 
> The kit is still available from Mad Dog Resin. She was featured on the cover of AFM a few issues back, and there was a build up article by Ron Sherwood inside. Not sure how you could forget that cover!


Thanks Charlie and Rick for the Compliments and yap thats the issue that got the tips from:dude:


----------

